# silage inc applicator on new john deere chopper



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Our custom operator has bought a new john deere chopper with green star, the silage inc applicator has a 10 gal tank and claim it is good for 1000 ton of silage. If my calculations are correct that is just a little over an oz. per ton. We are worried about coverage and spray tips plugging. Any info would be great.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

what type of applicator and preservative are you using. Good applicator companies like one of my favorites Dohrmann Enterprises set an applicator up when you buy it for the preservative type you use, because there is a difference in the nozzles for different types to work the proper way for best coverage.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

The applicator is probably a DorJect 1000. I evaluated the use of low-volume silage inoculant application when I was Director of Tech Support at a lactica acid bacteria producer. We tried to find holes int eh system and were not able to find anything blatantly wrong with the system. I too have a concern about the low volume, but it seems to be working in the field. Just make sure the inoculant is fresh and thoroughly mixed and that the applicator is cleaned well to keep everything flowing.


----------



## John Anderson (Apr 12, 2010)

i too have questioned this type of application system. I had done some searching and asking for any information that would answer your exact question. There are a few companies that have looked at this and they confirm these low volume systems work perfectly fine. And have worked with the DE1000 i think you're asking about. It works very well. And the best thing about that system is that the tank is insulated, keeping my inoculant cold and a live.

Though it does come down the the specific inoculant you are using. Everyone had different bugs that will mix differntly, stay mixed better, and will actually have a longer tank life. Use one that has the research to back up what they claim.

As others noted, keep the system clean. Inoculants are live bacteria. Someone once told me that to not clean your inoculant tank is like not cleaning the calf bottles. Good comparison i guess.


----------

